# Miralax



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG, I went to gastro doctor yesterday, one a GF recommended. He told me to try Miralax & I asked him 'doesn't that cause bloating' (which is why my last doctor decided against it for me). This doctor told me it doesn't. Well I took it last night & major bloating all day today & noises. I could even hear it in my Yoga class, it was loud.Just like I get when I get all blocked up, which I am also.My question is like if you take Miralax & got really bloated (and have not been so much over last two weeks due to was feeling kinda better, taking probiotics, magnesium, flaxseed, supplements, juicing & doing Yoga, etc) is it silly to stop on the first dose & not try it more? I cannot fathom taking it tonight.I have done some research online & it can cause bloating & says so right on the bottle. I do not think this is a bad doctor. But how could he say it doesn't?Of course when I called his office this afternoon to leave a msg for him, his sec'y said I have to give it more time to work. Have you ever heard of someone taking it for few days or weeks, then the bloating subsides? I don't know what to do, he didn't get back to me. I am so frustrated right now. Before today I felt much better.


----------



## nscrivener (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been taking Miralax for the past 5 days and I am still bloated and it has not helped. I still have not had relief. The bloating and the gas is just as bad, if not worse, than it was before. I hope you have better results than I did. I am going to opt for a different treatment. Good Luck.


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Please try to divide the dose into 2 parts. I will try it too


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I take mine at night- infact I take one dose at 8 then another at 9 or so... I bloat at night and get the gurgling noise but Im in bed and dont care- next day i go good and no more bloat- also i take digestive enzymes... are you taking it at night before bed and going in the morning?Lori


----------



## SoBe (Sep 30, 2007)

I know your messgae was from a few weeks ago, but I just joined today. I've been taking Miralax and the way to make it work for me is to take it before bed and in the morning us a liquid glycerin suppository (Fleet makes them--it's like a mini-enema). The Miralax I guess moves the stool through the colon and the suppository starts the muscular activity to get the stuff out. Gross yes...but effective and no bloating!


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay I will try it. I talked to the doctor and he wants me to take it twice a day. I have not been taking it cause the bloating was so bad. He did recommend the glycerin supp also in the morning.I tried taking it at bedtime & had the extreme bloating the next day.This doctor seems to think this stuff is great but I just don't know if it's right for me.He told me that when he does a colonscopy, patient has to take 16 tbsp of it in preparation for the procedure. I don't think I could do that. My mom just had one elsewhere & she had to take 32 Senokot tablets over a few hours.He wants to see me in 6 wks from the first visit but I really haven't been using the Miralax so don't know if i should go.


----------

